# Gorgeous GSD to good home, male



## stella415 (Aug 11, 2011)

I had a beautiful GSD that I rescued, treated for heartworm, anemia, and had him neutered and all shots. Unfortunately he is a fence jumper and we cannot keep him contained. He is smart and very loving to our family. We live in Florida just south of Tampa. He gets along great with other dogs, cats....not so much. I am afraid he will get out and get in, or cause an accident. Please call:
941/729-6518. Pics available on request


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

We have three but my wife works for the Sheriff's Office so I'll see if any of her deputies might be interested.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Have you tried training him NOT to jump the fence? Does he get enough exercise? Have you thought about making your containment more secure?

I think some things can be fixed here so you don't have to rehome the dog.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Did you get him from a rescue or a person? If it was a rescue then they should have a contract making you return the dog if you cannot keep it.

Is he an outside dog or inside dog?

If he is inside dog then you should stop leaving him unattended in the yard. If he is an outside dog have you built him a kennel to keep him properly contained?


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Both Jessica and Brandi have excellent suggestions. Are you sure this dog needs to be rehomed or could some of their ideas be put in place?


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Sounds like you have been very responsible with him. Because you describe him as very loving with your family, he must feel very much a part of your pack. It is sad when a rescue dog has to be taken away from his family….again. It will break his heart. That is why you are being asked if there is anyway you can work this out.

@Jessie, you asked if she had trained him not to jump the fence. Can you share with her a technique that she could try to teach him not to do this?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Sounds like you have been very responsible with him. Because you describe him as very loving with your family, he must feel very much a part of your pack. It is sad when a rescue dog has to be taken away from his family….again. It will break his heart. That is why you are being asked if there is anyway you can work this out.
> 
> @Jessie, you asked if she had trained him not to jump the fence. Can you share with her a technique that she could try to teach him not to do this?


No I don't as I have never had this issue with my dogs, but it doesn't mean this behavior can't be corrected. I would suggest the OP find a trainer who has helped people with this issue, and also getting better containment will help also it maybe an exercise thing. The dog may not be getting enough exercise. GSDs can clear fences up to 6ft(maybe higher). My girl easily can, just we don't give her the idea or allow her too.But if it were to happen we would seek a trainer to help us.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Most GSDs could jump a 6ft fence easy. Mine could but he doesn't know the fence is something to jump, he respects the barrier but..he's also not left out alone to get any bad ideas. Once they learn they can get out you have a problem - there are many many threads here on the issue. It depends on if the OP is willing to work out the issues rather than rehome the dog.

Hopefully they check back on this thread


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

The easiest solution if you want to try and keep your dog is simply to watch him whenever he is in the yard. At first I was resistant to do this because I thought it would be too time consuming (my dog isn't a fence jumper) but for other reasons I need to go outside and watch him when he is in the backyard. I have been doing it for about a month now and have even come to enjoy it. I got out with him and he does his thing and then I play frisbee or ball with him for a little bit and then back inside. Our problem was solved.

Or, if you can afford to-hire the dog trainer that Jessie suggested.

If not, I hope that you can find your dog a forever home this time.


----------



## JennaMae (Jun 28, 2008)

sagelfn said:


> Most GSDs could jump a 6ft fence easy. Mine could but he doesn't know the fence is something to jump, he respects the barrier but..he's also not left out alone to get any bad ideas. Once they learn they can get out you have a problem - there are many many threads here on the issue. It depends on if the OP is willing to work out the issues rather than rehome the dog.
> 
> Hopefully they check back on this thread



yep, my girl can jump my 6 foot fence. She jumps it and them comes to the front porch and looks at me through the window. She just loves me that much. Do you leave your dog outside for long periods of time? GS need their humans. :wub:

Also you can buy a collar with a band that goes around their legs so they can not jump.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I would try to find a way to re-train your rescue to not jump the fence. You can try and e-collar, a trainer, they even make electric matting you can put infront of or onto the fence for jumpers to keep them away from the fence. What about putting the dog on a tied run or putting up a roofed kennel run in the yard? It seems you put all the love, time and effort into getting the dog back into health just to rehome him.
They also make curved fence extensions so the dog can't jump over the fence bc it curves over the yard so they cant get over it. You can also put in a electric fence in front of the wooden fence so the dog learns the elec fence and cant get close enough to jump the fence.
I would seriously look into all options before rehoming. Good luck.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Gilly1331 said:


> I would try to find a way to re-train your rescue to not jump the fence. You can try and e-collar, a trainer, they even make electric matting you can put infront of or onto the fence for jumpers to keep them away from the fence. What about putting the dog on a tied run or putting up a roofed kennel run in the yard? It seems you put all the love, time and effort into getting the dog back into health just to rehome him.
> They also make curved fence extensions so the dog can't jump over the fence bc it curves over the yard so they cant get over it. You can also put in a electric fence in front of the wooden fence so the dog learns the elec fence and cant get close enough to jump the fence.
> I would seriously look into all options before rehoming. Good luck.


:thumbup:Great suggestions!


----------



## germanshepardmissouri (Dec 4, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> :thumbup:Great suggestions!


 nicely said


----------

